# Heringsangeln in Norwegen



## Ladi74 (17. August 2022)

https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/20210809_230338-jpg.382127/
		

August 2021 am Velfjord 
Das schmale Brett hat 30cm Breite.
Dieses Jahr hat es nicht so gut geklappt, also nächster Versuch 2023.


----------

